# Paphiopedilum ???



## Paphiolive (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello,

I have this paphiopedilum (primary hybrid, I think ?) which has just bloomed (1st bloom). When I had got it, this name was A. de Lairesse. But in the view of the flower, there is as had an error of labeling.
I have a small idea about it but I don't want to influence you, I thank you for your identification.

Light description:

Flower 12 cms wide by 10 cms in height, labelle speckled with purple point on the internal face, the green peduncle. The leaf is marbled, subérigée and waved on edges. Purple pigment under leaves. Inflorescence from 30 to 40 cm which put almost 3 months to grow. No smelling for moment































Thanks for your reply

Olivier


----------



## eggshells (Sep 28, 2012)

looks like jackii x ???

or malipoense x ???


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 28, 2012)

looks like a parvi x a cochloptelaum..perhaps malipoense (or jackii)x glaucophyllum

or maybe hiepii


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 29, 2012)

Crazy Paph! Now that is not only green, but wild looking. I like it.


----------

